
South Park Scrubbed from Chinese Internet - justinzollars
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/south-park-banned-chinese-internet-critical-episode-1245783
======
joelx
I wonder what Chinese citizens think when a popular show like South Park just
completely disappears?

I usually appreciate South Park and it's very strong morals. I think we all
need to boycott the NBA and Blizzard for putting money over freedom.

